# What year is this "ZEPHYR"



## blackriver (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had this for years.  Found it in a barn in this exact condition.  I did a google search and could not come up with anything.  What year is it from and what would it's value be???


----------



## jpromo (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that is a really cool trike. Very nice.

There are some knowledgeable guys here but you might want to check out tricyclefetish.com
Good luck!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 12, 2012)

Check out Davis sewing company, Dayton or Huffman.


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your Trike is a Twin-Bar Colson. It was designed by Wilbur Henry Adams for Colson and was in production from 1937 through at least 1939 in 12", 16", and 20" sizes.


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh Man!!! That is Sooooooooo Coooooooool!!!


----------



## blackriver (Apr 12, 2012)

any idea what something like this is worth???


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Now that's a tricycle which truly can be described as "Rare"!!! Especially in this as found condition. I'd personally value it at least in the $500 range, if not more. That's just my guesstimate on value, so take it as that. Whatever the real value to a collector, it's definitely way out of my budget. I have to stick with later, less rare trikes and/or ones needing more TLC to fix up. Though there's enjoyment in saving and fixing up abused, disused, abandoned, and neglected trikes to see them shine and be useful toys once again that can bring a smile to a child's face. 

Dave


----------



## blackriver (Apr 20, 2012)

I am taking offers on this trike, so it can go to a collector or someone who will really appreciate it.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 20, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## blackriver (Apr 21, 2012)

Marshfield, WI........ directly in the center of the state


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 21, 2012)

Way cool !!!


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

Just catching up on some older threads while I was away from the CABE for a while. I own one of these Zephyrs and have been able to find extremely little info on them.
 It is a really attractive design which is why I decided to keep the one I have. It was repainted at some point (as usual) so mine's undergoing restoration right now.

The only historical reference I find to it is in the 1937 Montgomery Wards catalog...






Here's mine...


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

It is a pretty unique design. I believe these are products of American National. I know they made the similarly designed Skippy, of which one is on ebay right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280965409831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

Interesting.... I saw that one on the bay but made no correlation. I am familiar with a relative of my trike, there is a photo on the CABE here somewhere, it's got a very similar twin bar loop design, but the loops are MUCH larger, extending all the way down to the hub dropouts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

I think you might be referring to the rear steering Rocket tricycle. Here's a photo of one in this thread: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?8977-1935-Elgin-Racer-Tricycle-restored

Still trying to figure out who made the Rocket. I did find a similar designed bicycle made by the Alexander Specialties Co., but no solid evidence to positively link the two as being from the same mfr.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 14, 2012)

The twin bar Zephyr is a Colson made trike, not American National.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

Oldbikes said:


> The twin bar Zephyr is a Colson made trike, not American National.




Do you have any more literature/ref. materials on this?


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll have to dig out my Colson catalogs...


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2012)

*Zephyr Photo On Ebay*

Just saw this old photo of children riding a Zephyr model tricycle back in the day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-PHOTO-S...69847?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item4607cfcdb7

Dave


----------



## wowkacui (Sep 27, 2012)

What year is it from and what would it's value be??? ..........








___________________________________________
love me little,love me long!!
http://www.mmolive.com/
http://www.mmohome.com/


----------



## hoppy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trike*

Did you sell your trike?


----------

